# Classic - Removable decompression duct - do I have an issue?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm referring to the removable tube which exits into the drip tray.









Machine is s/h classic circa 2004 vintage

After I have pulled a shot and turned off the pump I see only 4-5 drips. Is this what I should be expecting?

The machine is otherwise providing water ok to group head (just got to test temps) and steam is working perfectly

BTW I am intending to carry out the opv mod shortly as well as a descale.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> I'm referring to the removable tube which exits into the drip tray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems OK. The solenoid dumps excess pressure through the pipe so you don't get splattered when removing the portafilter immediately after pulling a shot. Descaling is a good idea as is backflushing.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> That seems OK. The solenoid dumps excess pressure through the pipe so you don't get splattered when removing the portafilter immediately after pulling a shot. Descaling is a good idea as is backflushing.


Cheers. I seem to remember reading reports of people getting a satisfying kersploosh !? hence my concern.

I do get a puddle in the double portafilter but that is expected with only a 15g grind. However, this puddle evaporates after the milk steaming process if I leave the portafilter in place. (should I remove portafilter before steaming)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Cheers. I seem to remember reading reports of people getting a satisfying kersploosh !? hence my concern.
> 
> I do get a puddle in the double portafilter but that is expected with only a 15g grind. However, this puddle evaporates after the milk steaming process if I leave the portafilter in place. (should I remove portafilter before steaming)


Don't think it really matters but whatever you choose to do, keep to the same routine. If you remove the portafilter before steaming, you're ready to go for boiler replenish. Using a routine helps avoid things like forgetting to switch something off, e.g. steam or brew switch. Leaving the machine on with the steam switch on is going to seriously stress the boiler. What you want is good routine that becomes second nature. Helps avoid errors.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Doesn't sound as though you have anything to worry about.

If the puck is not waterlogged and has pools of water on the top and the extraction tastes okay then carry on as you have been doing.

It's not often I hear the water exiting if my grind and dose are right. As long as it works when backflushing then no issue.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Did a thorough descale today with citric acid and managed too get a very good kersplossh on the back flush







(in fact a number of very good kersploosshes!)

All now seems well with the classic:good:

My issue with not seeing much through the duct in normal operation is my zass not grinding fine enough. Though expect too see improvements in this respect with an upgrade to mc2.

In the meantime should be adjusting classic soon for the opv mod.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

be careful with citric acid, left too long it eats the boiler, the "kersplooshes" lol depend on the grind and tamping

mark


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

For how long do you recommend to leave it in? Thanks!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

bronc said:


> For how long do you recommend to leave it in? Thanks!


Mix 1 litre with 1 teaspoon citric acid

Flush 250ml through steam wand/ grouphead and leave for 20 min and repeat

Full instructions here:

http://www.coffeecrew.com/learning/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step


----------

